# Moved 2 Bristol and looking for gyms/mates



## tboxtutor (May 12, 2010)

Hi, I've just moved to Bristol, St Pauls area and I'm looking for gyms. I'm a bit out of shape used to workout a lot but had surgery recently. Want to get back into it. Want to go a proper gym, but not travel too far.

Who's in bristol then?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LA gym is close to you on Easton/Lawrence Hill roundabout

Excellent hardcore gym, I train there currently

My own gym is opening in July in Kingswood, not far from St Pauls but you'll need a car/bus to get there, not walking distance


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

tboxtutor said:


> Hi, I've just moved to Bristol, St Pauls area and I'm looking for gyms. I'm a bit out of shape used to workout a lot but had surgery recently. Want to get back into it. Want to go a proper gym, but not travel too far.
> 
> Who's in bristol then?


EMPIRE GYM in St Pauls - excellent - trained there for years


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bear in mind that Empire gym alternates men only and women only days...


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome to UKM


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome to the site mate.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome and i hope you find a good gym


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

welcome mate

good luck finding a gym


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

LA gym is good but if i was you id get up to toms gym when it opens


----------

